# Microsoft Power Toy "Image Resizer" Tiny, Simple a



## ranger72 (Sep 13, 2006)

This tutorial is intended for forum users who are having trouble re-sizing pictures to below the 256kb requirement and is a fairly 

simple solution to the problem. However this solution will only help those users who are using Windows XP Home or Windows 

XP Pro Operating Systems.

Go here:    http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx 


Once you have arrived on this webpage entitled " Microsoft Power Toys for Windows XP"  read the whole page carefully and 

then scroll down the right hand side of the of the page to the eleventh download link named: IMAGE RESIZER. Click on the 

link entitled ImageResizer.exe. to download this tool and then follow the directions in the Installshield wizard to install same to 

your computer.

It is a very fast and tiny download/install (even on dial-up connections) which will allow you to resize pictures which you already 

have installed on your harddrive in "My Pictures".

Here is the beauty of this tiny application: In order to re-size a picture already on your computer located in "My Pictures" all 

you need to do is "right click with your mouse" on the image you wish to download and you will see a drop-down menu 

appear.Look for the instruction "Resize Pictures" on the drop-down menu and left click on it.

This will open up this wonderful, tiny little program, which has a half-dozen options, with which even the newbiest of newbies 

will be able to use quickly and without aggravation providing he/she has downloaded and installed the application properly.

TRUST ME KIDS; THIS IS NOT COMPLICATED!

Download it! Install it! and then experiment with it a bit before trying to download one of your newly re-sized pics into our 

forums.

If you have any questions just post them in the thread or PM me and we will get you "squared away" right quick!

Hope this Helps!

ranger72 :)

OTBS # 14


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ranger,
     Thanks a million! I'm going to download the applicatin right now. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi There *Bill*!


Yes! Please do! This is a really easy app to use!

ranger72

OTBS #14


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 13, 2006)

Or you could get a mac! Owwwwwwwooooooooo! LOL :D  :D  :D 
Sorry canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t help myself!
Hope I didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t open a can of worms!


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 13, 2006)

:lol: Yes! You could get a Mac!

But 97% of the world's computer users use the Windows Operating System and many of our forum members have had troubles re-sizing their images for posting in their threads.

I have spent a charge of time in the last year helping new users with this problem and  This particular "Power Toy" is just what the doctor ordered for them.

Macs are wonderful computers and are largely used by commercial artists and photographers and that group of computer users use complicated software programs like Maya and Photoshop etc..They already know the "Ins and Outs" of resizing digital images.

Another benefit to a Mac is that they don't face the "Security Issues" and the holes in the OS that Windows users face.But volumes have been written on these issues..

But I enjoyed your injection of humor into this thread! :lol: 

Thanks,
ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## jabo (Sep 14, 2006)

There are some pretty cool applications on that page, I downloaded several of them for my computer.

Jamie


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes! There are some excellent "Power Toys" on that page but the topic of this thread is to attempt to help our members who have had or are having trouble resizing images to post here in our forums.

It would be nice to hear from someone who has actually followed the instructions; downloaded the app; used the app; and reports back to us all as to how easy it is to use for the benefit of the less experienced users.

So! Did you download/install image resizer and if so what did you think of it for its ease of use? :P 

Thanks,

ranger72 :?:

OTBS # 14


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2006)

Ranger, Thanks for providing the link. I know many members will benefit from this post. Thanks again!


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi There *Dutch*!


You betcha!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Always thinking of the Team! 8) 


ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## ultramag (Sep 14, 2006)

*You are the man Ranger72!!! *

I have been trying to get an avatar on here for almost a week and could not get it small enough. I used the custom feature, put in the the 120x120 the site required, and bam the slow hillbilly has an avatar. :shock: 

Thanks a million, much appreciated, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## jabo (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I downloaded it although I have many other programs that will resize pics this one does make it very easy.  I will get use out of it when posting pics on the forums without a doubt.


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi There *ultramag!*


That's wonderful news! This is the beauty of this simple, small, and most all,*Free* piece of code. Once you familiarize yourself with it, it is too simple to be true!

If you click your "Start" button >"Control Panel" >"Add or Remove Programs"
and scroll down through the list of applications installed on your "confuser" you will find it there listed as "Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows XP".

If you click "Start" button and hover your cursor over installed programs to populate that list of your installed programs you will not find it.It is not there.

This, I think, is what confuses some folks when they download it.They cannot find it! :lol: 

The only way to use it is by opening "My Pictures" and open a folder of images, and hover your cursor over any image and then "right Click" on the image, scroll down the drop-down menu, left click on "resize pictures"
and choose one of the half dozen options that are available to you for resizing any image on your harddrive..

The custom option is great isn't it?

you may also use it to resize really large pics down to the 256kb requrement for downloading images of your favorite "Cue" into our forum 
so we can all drool and learn!

It turns new users faces from this " :cry: " to this " :lol: " !


If you know of other members who may be having trouble re-sizing image be sure to pass it on!

Congratulations! I love it when I see the  :idea: go from Off to On! :D 


ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats Great *jamiebodie*!

I have em all too! But for peeps who are new to this nothing beats this little app!

Thanks for responding!

ranger72 :>)


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2006)

Providing that Smokermom is running Windows XP, I know she could use this appl. as she has a heck of a time posting pics here.


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Dutch!*


Ten Dash Four! Consider it Done!



ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi There Folks!


For additional information and some practical examples of resizing images follow this link to *Bill's Thread* in the Test Area.


Go Here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...?p=15751#15751

Newer "Confuser Users" may find this helpful and interesting!


ranger72 :idea: 

OTBS # 14


----------



## dberry (Nov 11, 2006)

Wish I had seen this post a few days ago,., lol
looks like I'll be downloading it to my laptop today, then try and post somemore pics of my smoker.

Thanks for the link/info ranger


----------



## ranger72 (Nov 11, 2006)

*dberry*!


Glad to be of service! :>)   and a hearty *Welcome Aboard!*




ranger72 :) 


OTBS # 14


----------



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

You can also resize pics with Paint. Just right click on the pic and select Open With... Paint. Then use Sketch Skew under Image. Then just save or save as.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 11, 2007)

so i had to go to www.resize2mail.com, then save them. fairly easy


----------



## guido (Mar 23, 2007)

Another good program for doing percentage resizing is ReaConverter. I used that exclusively before I found out about the PowerToys for XP. I've used PowerToys forever, and that's a nice new one :)


----------



## oar (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for this one Ranger, much appreciated.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes sirree bub , that was easy and it works.
To bad I didn't realize that it was on my hard drive already.....Found that out when I did the download.
Thank God I don't make my living with a PC.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 15, 2007)

I need one that will work with Vista . Man I hate this program. Will be going back to XP Pro soon . Oh did I say I hate Vista .


----------



## squeezy (Apr 15, 2007)

When I use my resizer, the smallest I get is 240x320 ... where do you go from there?


----------



## geob (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks! Needed one.


----------



## jerrykr (Mar 25, 2008)

Does it save the smaller file with a new filename?

Never save over your original file.  It's your "negative"!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 20, 2008)

10 posts by the same person......all identical.......do ya suppose it could be considered to be spam???........LOLOL


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 10, 2008)

A great little FREE program you can use on any Windows operating system is IRFANVIEW.EXE.  You can d/l from Cnet or most any download site or from their own (irfanview.com).  It gives several methods to resize, but for thumbnail pics I've found that you can use the 'percent' and change it from 100% to 15 - 20% for thumbs - just change one number and they both change.  You can crop your pics, and the 'adjust color' works wonders on dim lit pics, plus hit every one with the 'sharpen' tool.  You can import from a scanner also.  It's free and non-cripple and non-time bombed.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## suprfast (Apr 13, 2009)

if you want easy try this one.  About two clicks and all your pictures will be resized.

http://download.cnet.com/Photo-Resiz...html?tag=mncol

kris


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 13, 2009)

Try the VSO image resizer - it integrates into VIsta and works easily with a right-click!

I've been Using Power Toys since Windows 95 - maybe they'll give us some for Vista to help fix it.


----------

